# Shady tactics?



## anna2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

I need your help. Please.
Yesterday my husband came to me and asked me if it would be ok if he'll use our rewards points to lower some of our monthly credit card bills? I said : "Ok". One credit card had little over $332 in rewards and another credit card had $182 in rewards...
When I logged in today to both credit cards, it said : "0 rewards" and "Points redeemed: cash back" - My husband's personal account (personal bank account) is hooked up to both credit cards. Does it mean that he took out these money as "cash back"? And these money were NOT applied toward our bills???
Because when I look at bills, it still shows the same amount, no "redeemable amount" was applied....


Looking at credit cards history, I saw that in 2020, he'd redeemed one month $500 cash back (in rewards), $419 next month (cash back) and $500 cash back (3 consecutive months). I did NOT know anything about him redeeming our rewards and these rewards were not spend on our family in any shape or form. My husband never has cash on him either, but I did see that he hooked up his bank account to both credit cards... How can I find out if he took out cash? Or if it says "Points redeemed: cash back" means he requested cash and not applied toward our bills?? Thanks!


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

anna2020 said:


> I need your help. Please.
> Yesterday my husband came to me and asked me if it would be ok if he'll use our rewards points to lower some of our monthly credit card bills? I said : "Ok". One credit card had little over $332 in rewards and another credit card had $182 in rewards...
> When I logged in today to both credit cards, it said : "0 rewards" and "Points redeemed: cash back" - My husband's personal account (personal bank account) is hooked up to both credit cards. Does it mean that he took out these money as "cash back"? And these money were NOT applied toward our bills???
> Because when I look at bills, it still shows the same amount, no "redeemable amount" was applied....
> ...


If the cash was not applied to the credit card account it was applied to the bank account that pays the card.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I can tell you that on our Capital One card it says cash redemption for both applying to the balance and getting a check. 

Why not look at the credit card statement and see if there is a credit? Do you have some reason to not trust him?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Some cards will allow you to redeem rewards through Amazon (or other) purchases. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I looked back through your other posts. Even if only half of what you said is true there is no way can you trust your husband.

Now I do have to question what you are saying about the cash rewards. Most cards give 1-3% cash back. In some special circumstances they might give 5%. If I understand the math behind what you have said, he has redeemed about $2400 over a period of 5 months ($500+$419+$500x3). That would require $80,000 in spending at 3% cash back. You mentioned in a previous post that he makes about $100k per year. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## anna2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I can tell you that on our Capital One card it says cash redemption for both applying to the balance and getting a check.
> 
> Why not look at the credit card statement and see if there is a credit? Do you have some reason to not trust him?


Yes. Have been in financially abusive relationship for a long time. While he was telling me "we have no money for you to get your nails done at salon" he was secretly spending THOUSANDS on some in-game gear and he did it behind my back! Also he was spending money on prostitutes. So yeah I don't trust him a word that he says. When I say "I don't trust you" his reply is "OK"....


----------



## anna2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I looked back through your other posts. Even if only half of what you said is true there is no way can you trust your husband.
> 
> Now I do have to question what you are saying about the cash rewards. Most cards give 1-3% cash back. In some special circumstances they might give 5%. If I understand the math behind what you have said, he has redeemed about $2400 over a period of 5 months ($500+$419+$500x3). That would require $80,000 in spending at 3% cash back. You mentioned in a previous post that he makes about $100k per year. Something doesn't add up.


Everything I've posted and said is true! NOT just half of it! 
No. What I saw that last year starting in July (in May I became highly suspicious of his affair). So in July he cashed out $500, August $419, October $500 and then in November $231 (that's from two different credit cards but all in the same year). I never touch reward points because like 8 years ago we spent it on KitchenAid mixer and since then I've never spent reward points till end of this May (when I had used it to buy for our son a backpack for college). That's when I noticed that he'd been cashing out ALL of our rewards!
Our cash back is 1.5%


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You have the ability to get out of this situation. What are your reasons for staying in it?
Have you even seen an attorney yo protect yourself financially?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Call the credit card companies and ask them if it was applied to the bill or if he got cash back


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

anna2020 said:


> Everything I've posted and said is true! NOT just half of it!
> No. What I saw that last year starting in July (in May I became highly suspicious of his affair). So in July he cashed out $500, August $419, October $500 and then in November $231 (that's from two different credit cards but all in the same year). I never touch reward points because like 8 years ago we spent it on KitchenAid mixer and since then I've never spent reward points till end of this May (when I had used it to buy for our son a backpack for college). That's when I noticed that he'd been cashing out ALL of our rewards!
> Our cash back is 1.5%


I didn't mean to imply what you said wasn't true. I just meant that there is more than enough evidence that your husband can't be trusted. 

The math still stands. At 1.5% those rewards require $77,000 in spending. Your husband spent $77k on credit cards from July to November with a $100k per year income. Which is more like $60k-$70k take home. You need to get out fast. There is something really weird going on in his finances and it would probably be best if you didn't get caught up in it.


----------

